# What A Book....



## AMC (Nov 5, 2013)

"Essex Class Carriers In WW11". What a book!, I already have "Ubootwaffe" by the same people so I knew it would be good, but this book is just great, and on opening I thought, this is the same as having three or four books on the subject, instead of one.
It's so complete and pleasent on the eye. If you want masses of detail on the one hand its here, or if you just want to browse the hundreds of photos and colour artwork contained away you go. If you want to know what the various LSO signals meant, even by night, its here in art form, not to mention the various camouflage patterns of the ships plus the many profiles of attached aircraft. I counted 78 pages or thereabouts of US Navy Aircraft Profiles, including a few Japanese ones, alone......
You then have attached booklets of battle areas and so on, its endless........
If you want one book on US Navy Carriers in WW11 this should be the one....

Comment | Permalink


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds interesting my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2013)

Mmmmm....I like the look of that ! Have to see where and how i can get me one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2013)

552 pages....seen on Amazon and ebay.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2013)

552? NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2013)

From £85 at Amazon....

552 pages (including 132 in colour) + 4 x B2 fold-outs (2 with technical drawings and 2 with colour profiles and maps) + 72-page full colour map book. 465 photographs, 99 tables, 175 technical drawings, 430 colour profiles (2D and 3D), 95 maps. Thus, the aggregate volume of this publication is almost 700 pages !!! English edition. Large format. The book contains full technical coverage, including many details regarding the ships and their aircraft....


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet, looks like an awesome book!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome price too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2013)

Well if it's good quality, well worth it!


----------

